# The Swift Assessor



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The Swift Assessor has just been and this is the nitty gritty. 

1) The infamous door - the door is OK, but needs adjusting slightly. (I think that means adjusting how it hangs on the hinges etc). There was a gap evident at the top but if the door is really given a good firm push, it will close. I personally think the amount of pressure needed is too much, but the chap said he preferred to see a door like that than one that is too far the other way. 

2) Kitchen window - he immediately said I needed a new window as the seal had bust. 

3) Habitation door lock - took photos of the lock area and said it "was a mess". 

4) Additional Fiamma locks - I held a lock in place and he tried to shut the door. It would not close at all. 

5) We had a brief chat about the other faults - admittedly these have been rectified, and when we discussed the Fiamma expansion tank, he said it was the first one he had known to have burst. 

6) Locks - I pointed out that when the motorhome was new, I had a Fiat key and a Swift key. I now have three Swift keys - one for the door, one for the waterfiller and the original one for lockers etc. He stated that it the door should have kept the original lock and it was possible to order the water filler with the same lock/key number as the motorhome. 

We shook hands and he was on his way. As I was cold and wet, I thought I better put some heating on. It would not work - no warm air through the blown air pipes. I quickly phoned Swift to ask the assessor to come back to witness the event. In the meantime I phoned Truma UK and he talked me through a proceedure to disconnect the thermostat. I did this, and the heating is on, albeit now controlled manually rather than by thermostat. I am already on my second thermostat following last years problem. 

So, in summary, and in the case of the door, it would appear that the recent repairs were not "effective and lasting" as more work is needed. 

I had been advised the window situation was normal - the assessor advises otherwise. 

And now the thermostat - wonder what is next. 

There is however, one item on the motorhome I am very pleased with, and that is the Oyster satellite system fitted by Robert Jackson. The system is in regular use and has performed well in the UK and overseas. I wish Robert was a motorhome builder. 

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Russell, 
Whilst I truly admire your restraint and perseverance with ALL the faults & problems you continue to have with your van . . I [in your place] would have P/X it for a different one [not Swift :wink: ] . . do you really want to spend the next xxx months / years dealing with fault after fault or would you prefer 'the quiet life' ? . . get down to a dealer & look for a GOOD one year old van and get shot of this one ASAP !


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I am very pleased with, and that is the Oyster satellite system fitted by Robert Jackson


if he has an entry in the directory reward him with good feedback, if he isnt in the directory then add him and then once approved give him feedback


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh Russ, come on, let us have a 'meet' up with you and get it sorted, you have the patience of 100 saints but surely the time has come to blast them out .....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*



tokkalosh said:


> Oh Russ, come on, let us have a 'meet' up with you and get it sorted, you have the patience of 100 saints but surely the time has come to blast them out .....


Hi Tricia

As stated in the past, I would prefer an amicable solution to this. However, as further repaires are still needed, including repairs to repairs, I can now legally reject the van and so will make onward arrangements.

Russell

Nuke - Will mention Robert Jackson in the feedback page


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Of course Russell, I understand that, hope they appreciate how lucky they are in that respect.

Hope the legal rejection of the vehicle is not too long and drawn out for you.

Take care


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Seems like there is light at the end of the tunnel mate (and hopefully it is not a train coming towards you :lol: ). When you make your claims against the dealer can you please include the cost of a relaxing weekend in the sun for all of us on here who have been biting our fingernails down to the elbows in anticipation :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope you get a speedy solution now Russell......

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi Tricia

I hope so too! I am very optimistic that a new "son or daughter" (a Weimaraner) will be here soon and she/he will need all my attention.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What a coincidence within a week of the launch of your website.
If they had responded sooner you would have not resorted to the action you took and their reputation would not have hit an all time low.
A serious PR error on behalf of Swift I hope it has become a salutory lesson for them.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Look forward to pics of the new arrival in both respects then Russell. :wink:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great news on both fronts we all wait with baited breath.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



bigfoot said:


> What a coincidence within a week of the launch of your website.
> If they had responded sooner you would have not resorted to the action you took and their reputation would not have hit an all time low.
> A serious PR error on behalf of Swift I hope it has become a salutory lesson for them.


Hi

I am not sure the website achieved much really as the assessor was already booked. I have found another website very similar to mine from another Swift user.

As for the dog - it could be a few months away, but I will soon know who it will be.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Russell - delighted to read some good news on this site. Too many sad posts recently, I am running out of tissues. 

Hope the good news continues for you, you certainly deserve it. Keep us informed of progress about your new "son or daughter". Do you have a preference?

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Doggy*

Hi

I am 50/50 about a boy or girl dog. A girl will be more difficult to "compare" to Oscar. I would not want to compare but as the girls as a lot different to look at than the boys, I think a girl would make more sense. A girl is generally not as long or tall.

On the other hand, I like large dogs and so the male fits the bill better.

What ever I get, she/he will be loved from the bottom of my heart. Oscar will not be replaced as such and he will not be forgotten.

Once I have "adopted", I know I am only months away from Garda again.

Russell


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

have a Gt Dane...they are guarenteed to keep your mind off of everything else...eat whatever you don't hide, sit on your sofa, take up tons of room on the bed and act as very effective contaception.

They also prevent you from making any progress around motorhome shows, there by preventing you from buying a costly motorhome, as people are always stopping you to talk so you don't get near a salesman.

Best thing I ever did......as my O/H says I was anti social, now everyone talks to me....


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*problems*

Hi Russell,good to see things are moving on and wwish you well with your ongoing saga with Swift.
Please advise web site address.
cheers,
Tom

Swift Kontiki 669 with some faults still outstanding!!!


----------

